# Still Alive!



## Toni (Jun 12, 2011)

I am sure there are a few members wondering what has become of me

I have moved from New Zealand to New Jersey.  I did the long flight on Wednesday this past week, 23 hours of flying time.  The kids and I are doing good.  Experiencing some serious jet leg, feels like I need to be pinched it feels so unreal that I am actually back in the USA.  So much has changed here, I am afraid to drive..LOL

All my clay and pen kits are inside a container on a vessel headed this way they say it may take a few months.  SOOO I dont think I will be able to do pens for a while.

I know this is quite the surprise I will try to check in as often as I can, I have missed the forum and my friends!!

Toni


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad to hear from you!

Hope you enjoy being back in the states!


----------



## Penl8the (Jun 12, 2011)

Same here.  Glad to hear you are safe and sound.  Welcome back.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 12, 2011)

WAY TO ACHIEVE! Welcome back!


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Home to God's Country, huh?


----------



## thewishman (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome home!


----------



## Toni (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 12, 2011)

Its about time.


----------



## Toni (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL thanks Gary!! YES IT IS ABOUT TIME!!


----------



## wizard (Jun 12, 2011)

*WELCOME HOME !!!!! 
*Doc​


----------



## Toni (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Doc!! Its a miracle the kids and I made it back in one piece <<smiles>>


----------



## bitshird (Jun 12, 2011)

Good to see you back on the forum Toni.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back to the states Toni. Looking forward to seeing your creations soon. Best wishes for happy and enjoyable future.

carl


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back Toni!


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome, Toni!  Glad you and the kids are OK!  You do amazingly great work!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, welcome back to the homeland!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 12, 2011)

We missed you. Glad you made it back in one piece. If you need a clay fix come visit.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 12, 2011)

Toni,

Happy to hear of your safe return to New Jersey. Apart from the natural disaster your sojourn in New Zealand shows how others live peacefully in incredibly beautiful places. Noted your comments on traffic there are so many other comparisons coming to remind you.

As you settle back in I want you to know we have really enjoyed your contributions on the forum, your willingness to share is noted and complements your work.

Being an ex pat anywhere always creates separation with some wistfull longing, having travelled extensively there is no place like home however my real love was seeing, greeting, learning so much from all the cultures.

In Australia any form of competition with the Kiwis is front line news we are both the best of friends and arch enemies on the field. The first time we travelled to the Nth Island it was an education in itself the largest container of ice cream was a small cup here but there it could be gallons (so much larger than the US gallon) it rained part of every day, there were hedges instead of fences. Everything was in pounds sterling so we lost 5 shillings in every pound (my how that is reversed now), this was in 1962. Part of my Mums family emigrated there in the 1800,s and I met with a cousin from Hawkes Bay.

My wish for your health and safety together with yours.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 12, 2011)

New Jersey....really?  Not the first place I'd think about moving to, but I wish you all the best there!!!





Scott (God's country to NewJersey...hmmmm) B


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad to know you're family made it over safe and sound, now let's hope all your stuff does the same!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome home Batgirl Gotham City awaits you.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 12, 2011)

Hopefully you will recover in time for Totally Turning 2012. It would be good to have more than just your pens there!


----------



## TheRealSmith (Jun 12, 2011)

Back in Jersey glad to have you back! also glad to know your ok.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back Toni, glad you had a safe trip.  Hope your relocation madness is minimal and your up and creating soon.


----------



## Toni (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone so much for the home coming welcomes.

Now whats wrong with Jersey??? LOL


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jun 12, 2011)

:biggrin: Glad you could drop in on us! Stay a while this time..


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Toniiiiiiiiiii , welcome back "Jersey Girl"!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome home. Hope you're up and running soon.


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back, Toni, to the good ol' USA.
What's wrong with Jersey? you ask.  Much easier to say what's right with Jersey.  Hummm, let's see.  Ah yes!  Toni is back!  That is it.
Charles


----------



## markgum (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome back.  Glad to see your safe.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome, welcome back!


----------



## soligen (Jun 12, 2011)

Toni,

Welcome back - both to the Forum and the country!


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you are alive and "well"  living in New Jersey.  Shouldn't say that-never been there.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back!

  -Barry


----------



## Lenny (Jun 12, 2011)

Jersey girl is back where she belongs! :wink:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back! Now is this to or from the dark side?


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome home, both to the USA and IAP. :wink: I'be been busy here in Eastern PA and just got back to the computer. Good to see you here again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 12, 2011)

Toni said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the home coming welcomes.
> 
> *Now whats wrong with Jersey??? LOL*




As a New Yorker, do you really want me to answer that?!?  Welcome home!! Now go get some NYC Pizza and some bagels with some schmear :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back.  I am glad that your trip back with your children went well.  I am also glad that you survived the horrific earthquake in New Zealand.
Hopefully the container with your things won't take too long to arrive.  Nice to see you on the forum.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome back Toni. Nice to see you back on the fourum.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 13, 2011)

What's good in Jersey?!? 

Toni.
:biggrin:

Weclome back.


----------



## Tom D (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome back Toni and welcome to culture shock. When my family and I moved back to the states after 7 years in Belgium I think it was tougher than going the other way.  Anyway welcome back and good luck


----------



## LouCee (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome back Toni!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Tough question*



Toni said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the home coming welcomes.
> 
> Now whats wrong with Jersey??? LOL


 
Welcome home...As to what's wrong with NJ - it would take a lot less time to say what's right with NJ.  Ahhh Cheaper gas than NY, PA and DE all of it's bordering states.


----------



## trickydick (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome back to the states!  There was something extra special and mysterious about having such talent living in an exotic land.  Can someone from NJ really be mysterious?


----------



## johncrane (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome back Toni sure is great to here from you,  l wish you all the best on your return to home,:biggrin:


----------



## rsulli16 (Jun 20, 2011)

welcome back
sulli, 
bergen county NJ


----------



## CHEF (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad that you are back HOME missed seeing you ----------------Brian


----------

